# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Ermitteln der Systemumgebung für Unterstützungsanfragen

## fork

Die üblichen ersten Fragen der Helfenden bei Hilfegesuchen jeder Art sind regelmässig die gleichen.

Welches Betriebssystem, welche Hardware, usw.

Hier helfen diverse Tools. Eines davon ist INXI: Ab Debian 8 bzw. Ubuntu 14.04 ist es als Paket dabei. Wenn nicht dann kann man auch direkt via Internet starten(Das ist Sicherheitstechnisch ein gewisses Risiko). Der Autor legt hohen Wert auf Portabilität. Vielleicht muss ein noch nicht vorhandenes Kernpaket installieren(Z. B. gawk). Dann läuft es aber direkt.

Z. B. so:



```
wget -Oinxi https://raw.githubusercontent.com/smxi/inxi/master/inxi ; bash ./inxi -v6
```

Die Ausgabe sieht dann so aus:



```
System:    Host: iby Kernel: 3.2.0-94-generic-pae i686 (32 bit gcc: 4.6.3)
           Desktop: LXDE (Openbox 3.5.0) dm: (startx) Distro: Ubuntu 12.04 precise
Machine:   System: IBM (portable) product: 2681HTG Chassis: type: 10
           Mobo: IBM model: 2681HTG Bios: IBM v: 1OET61WW (1.27 ) date: 06/29/2006
CPU:       Single core Mobile Intel Pentium 4 - M (-UP-) cache: 512 KB
           flags: (pae sse sse2) bmips: 2392 speed/min/max: 1200/1200/2000 MHz
Memory:    Using dmidecode: you must be root to run dmidecode
Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] RV200/M7 [Mobility Radeon 7500]
           bus-ID: 01:00.0 chip-ID: 1002:4c57
           Display Server: X.org 1.11.3 drivers: ati,radeon (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution: 232x76
Audio:     Card Intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
           driver: snd_intel8x0 ports: 1c00 18c0 bus-ID: 00:1f.5 chip-ID: 8086:24c5
           Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v: 1.0.24
Network:   Card-1: Qualcomm Atheros AR5212 802.11abg NIC driver: ath5k bus-ID: 02:02.0 chip-ID: 168c:1014
           IF: wlan0 state: up mac: 00:05:4e:4e:33:e7
           Card-2: Intel 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller
           driver: e100 v: 3.5.24-k2-NAPI port: 8000 bus-ID: 02:08.0 chip-ID: 8086:103d
           IF: eth0 state: down mac: 00:06:1b:cf:f4:a1
Drives:    HDD Total Size: 80.0GB (65.3% used)
           ID-1: /dev/sda model: HTS541080G9AT00 size: 80.0GB serial: MPB4LAX6HRNRLM
           Optical: /dev/sr0 model: TEAC DW-28E rev: 2.1A dev-links: cdrom,cdrw,dvd
           Features: speed: 24x multisession: yes audio: yes dvd: yes rw: cd-r,cd-rw state: running
Partition: ID-1: / size: 25G used: 8.1G (35%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda1
           label: N/A uuid: 1ba559a7-60e0-48f3-a528-52cf148645c1
           ID-2: /home size: 45G used: 37G (87%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda3
           label: N/A uuid: 5d5ac27c-39f7-4654-8c99-f91c65c7e8eb
           ID-3: swap-1 size: 5.00GB used: 0.11GB (2%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sda2
           label: N/A uuid: a3dea319-8482-4b3b-9634-810c2302b21d
RAID:      System: supported: N/A
           No RAID devices: /proc/mdstat, md_mod kernel module present
           Unused Devices: none
Unmounted: No unmounted partitions detected
Sensors:   None detected - is lm-sensors installed and configured?
Info:      Processes: 125 Uptime: 35 min Memory: 318.2/495.0MB
           Init: Upstart v: 1.12.1 runlevel: 2 default: 2 Gcc sys: 4.6.3
           Client: Shell (bash 4.2.251 running in xterm) inxi: 2.2.31
```

----------

